

Python vs. PHP: Supply-side question - robomartin

Considering moving to Python for a new project.  In listing plusses in minuses one that came-up was "good programmer supply".<p>I know that there are tons of PHP programmers out there.  Good programmers is a different matter.  I have no clue as to what the scenario might be like in the Python world.  If it matters, I'm in Los Angeles, although I am completely open to working with a remote team.<p>Any thoughts?
======
krapp
You can find good php programmers (if you accept the premise that good php
programmers can exist... some won't.) I don't think that's necessarily a
limiting factor if you're willing to fish for them.

You've probably already considered this but it might help filtering to require
experience with a proper framework like symfony or laravel, which will have
handled most of the "good programming" work for you.

~~~
robomartin
For PHP I was looking at Yii

